# Switch to smaller tires?



## gohan43 (Jul 26, 2002)

I have a 30' motorhome on Chevy P-30 chasis. I heard that switching to smaller and wider 16" tires would give better handling and comfort. My 19.5" tires are terrible on cornering and I'm getting tired of climbing into the driver's seat from outside. A person at a Less Schwab Center told me that it would lower the body 2" which I think is very much. The smaller tires are also more economical I believe. Has any of you done this before? If you have, please let me know how it is.

Happy RVing!


----------



## rv wizard (Jul 27, 2002)

Switch to smaller tires?

I have not done this but you want to be sure you get tires and wheels that can handle the weight of your coach.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------

